# For All The Dads



## Alex (15/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (15/6/14)

Yip yip, happy father's day to all the dad's around. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## MurderDoll (15/6/14)

Happy father's day to all the daddy's!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/14)

Happy father's day to all the dads  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (15/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Poppie (15/6/14)

May all the Dads have a super day - and the best year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/14)

Happy fathers day to all the vaping dads!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/6/14)

Happy Father's day to all the dads on the forum! Hope you get spoilt rotten!


----------



## ET (15/6/14)

happy father's day to all


----------



## Dr Evil (15/6/14)

Happy daddy's day to all the dads 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

My Happy Fathers day presents! Now off to Oscars for a Peri Peri Chicken! YaY!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)

The box was a Russell Hobbs glass kettle which I have wanted forever! Love the blue light and watching the water boil!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The box was a Russell Hobbs glass kettle which I have wanted forever! Love the blue light and watching the water boil!



Oh my word so jealous! I know the exact kettle!!! I want it too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/6/14)

Alex said:


>




Beautiful song! Bought a tear to my eyes!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (15/6/14)

Happy Fathers Day to all the daddies and granddaddies. Hope you got spoiled rotten today

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

